# Anyone else breastfeeding after gastric bypass??



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

My 4th is not due until April but this will be my first baby after gastric bypass and I have to say that I am very nervous about breastfeeding now. I'm afraid that I won't be able to give enough nutrients to my child so I was hoping someone else had experience with this? Maybe?









I just can't imagine that I'll be able to keep up the calorie count I'm going to need, but I sure will try.
I drink whey protein shakes to try and keep up my protein but if I eat too many carbs or fat I get really sick.

Anyone have any advice? I'd love to hear it!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont personally, but a close friend of mine had a gastric bypass and she nursed her baby for 4 months. She also has celiac disease, which limits her even further, so it can be done!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
I dont personally, but a close friend of mine had a gastric bypass and she nursed her baby for 4 months. She also has celiac disease, which limits her even further, so it can be done!

That's good to hear! I'm worried that I'm going to be eating 24/7 to keep up with the nutrients we both need and my little stomach can only eat so much in one sitting.
I'm hoping I can find a lactation person who has a little bit of experience maybe with someone she helped. I want to nurse as long as possible with this one since it's our last and I'm in new territory here.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Why dont I email her and ask for any info ...


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

ok I emailed her and this is what she said:

the only worry is always getting enough protein and drinking TONS and TONS of water. There were no problems with eating because if you just add in about 200-300 calories of HEALTHY foods, you'll be great. The vitamin supplement is obviously critical, too, and probably should be taken in addition to the bariatric vitamins we are supposed to take.

HTH!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
ok I emailed her and this is what she said:

the only worry is always getting enough protein and drinking TONS and TONS of water. There were no problems with eating because if you just add in about 200-300 calories of HEALTHY foods, you'll be great. The vitamin supplement is obviously critical, too, and probably should be taken in addition to the bariatric vitamins we are supposed to take.

HTH!

Thank you so much! Seriously that is such a relief for me to hear! Tell your friend thank you too, this has really been weighing on my mind and it helps to hear from someone else who went through it.









Thanks again! You rock!


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

You can successfully breastfeed after a gastric bypass. You just have to be conscientious of what you are eating, just like during pregnancy. I have a copy of an article in my office, that is specifically on the s BF after RNY surgery. I will dig it out. The srticle did speak of some issues, but they were manageable and not a contraindication to bf.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breastfeeding Insomniac* 
You can successfully breastfeed after a gastric bypass. You just have to be conscientious of what you are eating, just like during pregnancy. I have a copy of an article in my office, that is specifically on the s BF after RNY surgery. I will dig it out. The srticle did speak of some issues, but they were manageable and not a contraindication to bf.

That would be awesome, thank you. So far the only thing that I came across in my research was making sure I got enough B12 for both me and the baby which shouldn't be a problem since I am faithful about my vitamins. I am trying really hard to really watch what I eat now so I am used to it after the baby is born. So far I have had no problem getting all of my protein in since I drink my protein shakes and have a great protein yogurt that I drink too. I think a big problem would be if the baby has a problem with dairy because I don't know how I could cut that out at this point. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it though.

I'd definitely love to read that article though! I'm bond and determined not to let anything come between me and breastfeeding this baby even if it means I have to eat a million tiny meals thoughout the day to make up the calories!


----------

